# Is Little Lagoon Pass passable?



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Plan to be done next week. I a 15' boat with flat bottom and 40 yamaha. Do those who dare time it with high tide? Last time I was there I saw a sizable boat rip through the breakers at a good speed to get through shallow section. Wonder how on lookers took it fishing the bulkhead.
On a secondary note how is the fishing in Little Lagoon and a little offshore from beach. Are kings still around.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Even after all the widening work they did it is almost a day to day flip of the coin on whether a small boat of shallow draft can get through or not. Definitely need a high tide for most small boats without a flat bottom.

Just a week of two ago while viewing the Pass's webcam, watched a boat get stuck trying to come in the Pass. He finally gave up and some surf fishermen helped him get it back into the Gulf.


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Did the boat have a deep draft


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Chile could you post the cam at the pass? Thanks 
I have seen it range from inches to feet. The pass sands fairly quickly sometimes. IF you have a flat bottom and raise your motor you might that is the best I can tell you. Before I went there I would go look at it and walk it before I got into it.


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I look at the site but where to find the can of west pass I could not find.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Here you go.

http://gulfcoastbeachcams.com/cameras/west-beach-gulf-shores


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

I've had to drag my kayak through there on a low tide.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I was there a few days ago. As navagatible the pass itself might be for a small boat, the issue comes at the end of the channel at the gulf where a bar tends to build up- so the ability to navigate across or around it is unpredictable. It would not be something I would ever try in our boat.


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll see if I can send a picture if my boat latter today.


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

We did it back in July. We went out on a rising tide, and came back in on a high tide before it started running out.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Its almost comical to watch some going through there. One day, we watched a load of teenagers on 'daddys boat' coming in hot get stuck big time. Not particularly anything I'd want to attempt unless on a flat bottomed Carolina style.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

I was just there and the main part of the pass looks fine but at the end by the beach it gets really narrow and makes a 90 degree turn west then another 90 south before dumping out. It looks like it would be pretty risky to try. As someone else said it changes almost daily so it could be completely different by the next good weather day we get. With that size boat you best bet may be to get close to the end then hop out and walk it across the bar. 

Fishing in the lagoon is pretty good. I've caught a number of good trout, small reds, and big croakers. It's supposed to be pretty good for flounder too but I haven't caught any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'mhere now and decided to fish the lagoon. In a couple days of fishing done well I limiting out on Spanish in the lagoon both days, some soecks,small reds,white trout and croakers. If I had a fishing companion I would venture but to go out by myself I choose not this time.


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Enjoyed time at Little Lagoon. Did not venture out to Gulf. Found plenty of Spanish west of pass at cut. Limited out the 3 times fished that area. 
Targeted flounder drifting with bull minnows but nothing. That was disappointing. 
Speck fishing was better than expected. Nothing huge but they were around. Some white trout and croakers mixed in.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Saltwater1 I like that boat who makes it?


----------



## saltwater1 (Dec 12, 2013)

It is made by Fishrite. They are out of the Northwest. It is a "drift boat" that I modified.
I had a marine place put in the center console and upgraded to a yamaha 40. It is a good boat for shallow places. Some folks from Louisiana said it would be good in the marsh. Welded aircraft aluminum. I had to make that strange platform to mount my trolling motor. It is a dory so the bow is high and curved. 
I have taken it out in Gulf and caught red snapper,grouper and such but looking back that was not smart. I would sell it but I put too much money into it. I want a boat to take offshore (22-24'). Thing is I don't see investing the money for something I would have to trailer and not use a lot since I'm some distance from the coast.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it is a cool looking boat. I use drift boats on the White river in AR. Like that but have never seen one that was aluminum I am looking a the panga boat style right now. a 
Thanks


----------

